# NOT coming when called



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

My rescue, Trixie is 1 1/2 yrs old. I have had her for 2 months. The prior owners paperwork indicated that there was NO obediance training. No, duh! Her barking is improving and she is settling in very nicely. I have taught her to sit and she knows what I mean when I tell her to come - and she will for a treat. No treat, don't bother me is what I get from her. She will stand there and just look at me or walk away like she never heard me. :smpullhair: Yesterday, I was waking out the door and she zipped past me LIGHTENING fast and ran down the street. I was yelling at her to come back and started chasing her. I chased her for about a block in the direction of some pretty serious traffic. She just ignored me. Finally, I am running behind her, yelling for her and praying to God that she would stop. She suddenly stopped, looked at me and let me pick her up. Miracle, indeed. This could have turned into a heart breaking disaster. I have trained puppies to come when called, Maggie does! I am wondering if there is a different tactic when training an older dog. My heart could not take another episode of chasing Trixie down the street. I am not 20 yrs old and I can't seem to run as fast as HER! :huh: Anyone else train an older dog?


----------



## WUCT (Jul 14, 2009)

Well I don't have firsthand experience but I read a couple things that might be helpful.

You may want to consider mastering the come command before letting her outside (and you would also have to practice mastering the come command when outside too, ideally in a contained area with no danger like a dog park). Until then, this might mean putting up a baby fence at the front door if she's good at escaping. 

You should practice using a leash at first, and try not to repeat yourself. Repeating yourself communicates to the malt that disobeying the first couple times is okay. Ideally the command should be given once, and if not obeyed, you should guide her into doing the behavior (in this case bringing her to you). That way it says to the malt, if you don't do it the first time, I'll be helping you to do it, so either way you're going to do it!

When you chase her while shouting, she may respond by getting even more excited and think its a chasing game. Remaining calm might help her calm down as well.

Thank goodness everything is okay and good luck with the training!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

All, good points. Yes, I know the "yelling and chasing" thing is NOT appropriate, but I was in a panic trying to get her before she hit traffic. I am working with her now. Oh, she is the most *stubbor*n dog I have ever had.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I also meant to say "Thank you" for your suggestions. All good ones.


----------



## WUCT (Jul 14, 2009)

Awww, no worries, and Trixie is safe. If this happened to me I don't even know how I'd react. Applying what's in a book is totally different in reality. Good luck, and cure her stubbornness with lots of treats and praise!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (WUCT @ Jul 19 2009, 10:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807567


> Awww, no worries, and Trixie is safe. If this happened to me I don't even know how I'd react. Applying what's in a book is totally different in reality. Good luck, and cure her stubbornness with lots of treats and praise![/B]


  :HistericalSmiley: Oh, she gets plenty of treats. she has gained almost 2 pounds since we got her. Seriously, I need to keep treats in my pocket like I did for Maggie. Then I need to keep my squirt bottle on me at all times. Hmmm. I think I need a tool belt :blink:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I think the best way to teach a solid recall is by playing recall games instead of making it a formal, forbidding thing. Here are some of my favorites, and, one rule before you start - ONLY use your come word when you are SURE your dog is coming. At first, say it once they start to move. It is very important this word not be said repetitively (we call that NAGGING your dog) not said to a dog who really does not understand the cue. Assume for a month or two your dog does not know the cue. 

1. Back and forth. 
You and another person sit on the floor on different sides of the room. Both have treats. One person gets really excited (high pitched voice, pad hands on floor or clap if dog likes it, squeak toy if dog likes it) and the other gently restrains the dogs for a few second. Release dog, say "Come" in a happy voice as dog comes. Give dog food or toy reward. Repeat back and forth. 

2. Stroll in the park. 
Get a light long line. Let your dog out in the yard/park. Tell them to go sniff and let them sniff and explore on their own. All of the sudden, get excited "weeee! woohooo! cookies!" and turn and run. Almost every dog will follow. If not, gently get them going with the long line. Cookie/toy when they get to you...then turn them back out to go sniff/play. The key here is I may have something good and if you come to me, your fun doesn't end. 

3. Sit, stay, run!
First you have to work on that sit stay! Once you have it, put your dog on a stay and walk away about 10 ft. Then release your dog with a come (SMILE when you look at your dog, keep a high pitched happy voice) and you turn and run. Cookie/toy when dog comes to you. Other variations here include tossing toys between your legs for the dog to fetch or holding a tug toy for your dog to grab as it comes in. 

Finally, treat your dog for every planned recall until you have good consistency. Then you can start mixing in with just praise or just a treat and no toy. Don't simply quit the reward. Once your dog gets your come and comes well, give a treat every 2, 1, 4, 1, 1, 2 recalls. Variable schedule reinforcement keeps behaviors STRONG. Continuing games with the recall is also a key in keeping the behavior sharp and strong.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

JMM, THANKYOU SO MUCH! I am starting with her, well, both of them today! Didn't know I wasn't supposed to nag  
The thought of seeing her get hit by a car just about caused me a heart attack. You are one of the many treasures on this forum :wub:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Lot's of great advice given - thank goodness for JMM she gives excellent training advice.

I read that you can increase the bond you have with your dog to help with running away and door darting. If you are the most wonderful thing in the world to your dog their desire to run away will be lessened - bascially if life is more fun with you then why would your dog leave? 

Also Whole Dog Journal suggested that If your dog darts out the door before you complete your training try bringing a favorite squeaky toy outside with you, encourage your dog to come and play with you or go for a ride with you rather than chasing the dog. Chasing can become a game in itself, but not the right game. If you squeak a toy or bring a ball for fetch and want to play they will come and play. They also said not reprimand your dog or sound angry when he comes back but to reward with play or treats or go for that ride too encourage and reward the positive behavior. 

I have seen this work in small ways with my pooches and I'm working to develop more of a bond over time. 

Leslie


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you! Trixie is a rescue we have only had for a couple of months. She is settled in really well. I have started training her to come to me and she is doing a lot better. Well, she knows she will get a treat. Although I don't give her one EACH time she comes to me she gets lots of praise and kisses. She is now sitting when I ask her to. We are also working on "quiet" when she gets reved up barking. She and I tussle around on the floor but Maggie jumps right in the mix so there is very little one on one. I have woken to find her sleeping on my arm or snuggled against me like Maggie does. Trixie has followed me all over since day one. I think we are starting to bond nicely. I so appreciate all of your advice.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm so glad this topic came up (and glad to hear that Trixie's okay). Ours need retraining even after having been to more than a few obedience classes. I heard that Malts can be stubborn.  Pasha's much better now that we've done a number of agility classes but I still have to reinforce it once in a while with treats but he'll come almost every time without treats. Sometimes when I called him, he'd stop and looked at me and almost be thinking to himself if he should come over. Yep, the little bugger. Then if I held firm, he'd come over. :w00t: The younger ones are still hit and miss. Thanks, Jackie for the tips, I'm going to print it out and re-train them all. Our trainer always said never keep saying come over and over or start to give chase. I guess mommy's work just never ends.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

So are you saying that she does NOT respond to treats?

I have worked with older dogs. I pretty much work the same way. In many cases it is easier as they are not as wild and distracted as puppies. In others, it sort of depends on their background.

It sounds like your problem is the door to start. I'm sure you would have a leash on her to take her outside if you had the chance to put one on before she escaped lol.

I had this problem with Zippy being over anxious to get out the door, so we play a game at the door. First I put the leash on her, then she has to heel (receives treat), then I have taught her "wait". When I open the door, she must remain in the heel position until I say "ok". She no longer rushes the door.

I think I would start there. Sounds like you have quite a bit of training to do, but I would start with safety first for both of you.


----------

